# Best dig for me so far! Cove Dump Dig Finds From Today!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 24, 2018)

*BACK:* Pearladent Tooth Powder, Bromo Seltzer, C. Berry and Co. 84 Leverett St. Boston (1917 on base), 1890s olive oil with seal, Cliquot Club, Nice Green Wine?, Aqua J.H. Blacker & Co. Westerly R.I. with embossed american flag, A&P Amber bottle, Blown Amber Chemical, and an -Atlas- E-Z Seal Half Pint jar.

*FRONT: *Cook Farm Store Chelsea Milk Bottle (Cracked ), Blank Slugplate Milk, Lamberton China Dish, Colgate and Co. Perfume, Kelloggs Pure Grape Juice bottle, Amber The ND Co. Bottle, Amber 4 DR Wheeler's Drug Store Mystic, Conn (Very small crier), 2 olive oil bottles, Brownatone sample bottle, Small Perfume, another Lamberton China Dish, 2 small size Mystic Pharmacy Mystic, Conn Bottles, Contents Full 1/2 Pint Flask, Large Marble, Old strapside medicine, and a Father Johns Medicne Lowell, Mass.

I have two of these super small local pharmacy bottles!



*Smallest Amber Druggist 4 DR (Drops?)????  (Too bad it is broken!)*



Thanks for Reading

      PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## DanielinAk (Nov 24, 2018)

Nice finds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BottleDragon (Nov 24, 2018)

Is that the same place you were digging before? Either way, pretty nice finds.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 25, 2018)

BottleDragon said:


> Is that the same place you were digging before? Either way, pretty nice finds.



Yes, this place turned out to be really good!!!


----------



## Screwtop (Nov 25, 2018)

That looks like a great day! I can't wait to find bottles like that!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 25, 2018)

Nice finds!  Any day you're finding local pharmacy bottles and sodas of that era is a good day in my books!


----------



## sandchip (Nov 25, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 25, 2018)

Nice Stuff, Congrats. LEON.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Nov 28, 2018)

Those are some good finds .


----------



## Bark (Nov 28, 2018)

Yup, very nice.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks all, I hope there will be more!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2018)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> View attachment 185765
> *BACK:* Pearladent Tooth Powder, Bromo Seltzer, C. Berry and Co. 84 Leverett St. Boston (1917 on base), 1890s olive oil with seal, Cliquot Club, Nice Green Wine?, Aqua J.H. Blacker & Co. Westerly R.I. with embossed american flag, A&P Amber bottle, Blown Amber Chemical, and an -Atlas- E-Z Seal Half Pint jar.
> 
> *FRONT: *Cook Farm Store Chelsea Milk Bottle (Cracked ), Blank Slugplate Milk, Lamberton China Dish, Colgate and Co. Perfume, Kelloggs Pure Grape Juice bottle, Amber The ND Co. Bottle, Amber 4 DR Wheeler's Drug Store Mystic, Conn (Very small crier), 2 olive oil bottles, Brownatone sample bottle, Small Perfume, another Lamberton China Dish, 2 small size Mystic Pharmacy Mystic, Conn Bottles, Contents Full 1/2 Pint Flask, Large Marble, Old strapside medicine, and a Father Johns Medicne Lowell, Mass.
> ...



I think the d means drams. The *dram (alternative British spelling drachm; apothecary symbol ʒ or ℨ; abbreviated dr) is a unit of mass in the avoirdupois system, and both a unit of mass and a unit of volume in the apothecaries' system. It was originally both a coin and a weight in ancient Greece. The unit of volume is more correctly called a fluid dram, fluid drachm, fluidram or fluidrachm (abbreviated fl dr, ƒ 3, or fʒ).*


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 28, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> I think the d means drams. The *dram (alternative British spelling drachm; apothecary symbol ʒ or ℨ; abbreviated dr) is a unit of mass in the avoirdupois system, and both a unit of mass and a unit of volume in the apothecaries' system. It was originally both a coin and a weight in ancient Greece. The unit of volume is more correctly called a fluid dram, fluid drachm, fluidram or fluidrachm (abbreviated fl dr, ƒ 3, or fʒ).*



Thanks! Never heard of that measurment on a bottle.


----------



## Too Many Bottles (Nov 28, 2018)

you hit the jackpot !


----------

